# "This copy of Windows must be activated before you can log on."



## Mr_Otyugh (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahoy everyone,

I've stumbled upon a tricky issue to which I hope answer will be found by those whom possess far greater experience to mechanical things than myself. The error message I get is:

*"This copy of Windows must be activated before you can log on. Would you like to activate Windows now?"

*Alright so far so simple, I click yes and it takes me to screen saying that it is already activated and tells me to click "ok" to proceed, as this is done, I'm tossed back to the same question, rinse and repeat if I click yes or no.

Now naturally it'd be unfair to go and ask same question dozens have without studying the previous solutions, the issue I've found however is this; They did not work.

I've tried the following:
- Go in safe mode, start -> run -> "rundll32.exe syssetup,SetupOobeBnk" (exactly copy pasted, space in between, those are Oh's not zeros and so forth)
- Then there's the go in 'safe mode' and start up Windows on built in "Activate Windows", now came a new issue... of course it'd have been too convenient there to be that button easily available, of course this is not where the road ends, now it leads to reading about this issue and founding round about way to solve it. ->
- (in safe mode) "%systemroot%\system32\oobe\" now I found the file called "MSOOBE.EXE" which as far as I know equals to the activation file, I try to use it, nothing happens. No twitching, no loading, not a sound from my computer. Well I checked further and apparently this also occurs to people at times.
- Round about to that? Using Windows built in system to use either:


Modem
Phone
Internet
See, this is where it gets tricky, I can't start up the program which would give me the number (I can check it here if need be: Microsoft Volume Licensing - Activation Centers ) however, I'm understanding that I'd need the said program to be running for this to work, or am I wrong about it? Being unable to view the guide implemented makes it dreadfully difficult to react to it.


Now I'm just brooming in deep silence trying to go through wild ideas, but to be honest, I'm currently out of ideas and need fresh ones.

To give more specific information, recently my motherboard got fried and I had to replace it, there's no other issues other than being unable to log in except in 'safe mode' trying to get in any other way (even safe mode with internet) or recover system from previous date results to getting the error. Been running the same _Microsoft XP Media Center Edition 2005_ for last 5 years and a couple of months on top. No previous cases as can be guessed this is likely due to the major alteration in hardware, but going back is no option either.

It's old computer which ran out of its guarantee time, so I can't shove it to be headache of poor computer repairmen either 

... Soo... please help! And feel free to ask any additional information, I tried to be as thourough as I can already.

*edit* Oh and before anyone asks, I'm on a laptop currently, not on the problem computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this a completely new motherboard ie not the same type if so then you now have a new computer you might try phoning and explaining your problem but I think you may need to get a new copy of windows 
Microsoft Volume Licensing - Activation Centers


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree, activate it over the phone. First you will interact with a computer, if Windows can't be activated in this step you will be given a phone number to talk to a rep.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

If you are comfortable working in the registry you can try this:

Go into S*afe Mode*
Once in Windows go to *Start *-> *Run *-> type *Regedit* -> *OK/Enter*
On Left Side:
Expand *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE*
Expand *Software*
Expand *Microsoft*
Expand *Windows NT*
Expand *CurrentVersion*
Click *WPAEvents*
Make a backup of the key:
*File *-> *Export*
Browse to "My Document"
Give the file a Name (Eg WPAEvents)
Click *Save*
On Right Side:
Double Click *OOBETimer*
*Delete *any of the values 
Exit Regedit
Restart the PC and see if you can now activate
Note you may have to enter your product key again.


----------



## Tommyt26 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks - this is the one solution that worked! 

After editing Registry (simple), it started just like before with the same "This copy of Windows must be Activated ..." but instead of hanging, it came up with an activation screen after a few seconds.


----------

